# se retrouver + lieu



## aer_75

Hola a todo el mundo!!! 
a ver si me podeis ayudar con esta frase no se que sentido darle a se retrouver en esta frase: Il sait que les candidats pour l'Espagne sont moins nombreux à se retrouver à Larache.
muchas gracias y un saludo


----------



## josepbadalona

diría "encontrarse" conservando la ambigüedad de "reunirse/juntarse" o simplemente "hallarse" según el resto del texto


----------



## aer_75

josepbadalona said:


> diría "encontrarse" conservando la ambigüedad de "reunirse/juntarse" o simplemente "hallarse" según el resto del texto


 
muchas gracias joseph!!!un saludo


----------



## Maggieshotthegun

hola! ¿esta frase se puede decir así? ¿podria alguien darme un verbo que le diera más sentido?

il s'était retrouvé au commissariat
Se habia encontrado en la comisaria


----------



## rotor

En mi opinión si se refiere a sí mismo, estaria bien.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

En algunos casos _se retrouver à_ significa: _acabar en_

Algo de contexto no estaría de más para contestar adecuadamente.
Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## jidesp

*Nueva pregunta*​
"retrouvons-nous à la gare"

contexte: on se sépare maintenant et on se retrouve plus tard à la gare

Encontrémonos en la estación

Merci d'avance de votre avis.


----------



## jidesp

"retrouvons-nous à la gare"       est  bien un impératif?
Encontrémonos en la estación


----------



## Gévy

Oui, pardon, Jidesp, j'ai confondu ton explication avec la phrase cherchée. 

Ta proposition est correcte.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Víctor Pérez

jidesp said:


> *Nueva pregunta*​
> "retrouvons-nous à la gare"
> 
> contexte: on se sépare maintenant et on se retrouve plus tard à la gare
> 
> Encontrémonos en la estación



Esta versión es correcta pero, habitualmente, se suele decir: *nos vemos en la estación*.


----------



## Passi

Hola a todos y de antemano gracias por su ayuda.

¿Cómo traduciríais esta frase:

"je me retrouvais sur le carrelage de ma chambre dolente.
Es una mujer que se ha pasado la noche bebiendo que se siente aturdida y no quiere levantarse de la cama pero por fín lo logra.

Mi intento:
Me hallaba en el losado o tal vez acababa en el losado doliente no sé no termina de gustarme.

Saludos.


----------



## rotor

en el losado doliente suena fatal. Suena mejor sobre las baldosas. En fin, espera más opiniones. Losado no me gusta.


----------



## Rizzos

Como bien dice rotor carrelage son baldosas (es España), aunque en otros países creo que losado sonaría bien.

Pero yo me saldría un poco de la traducción exacta y diría:

"Me encontraba sobre el frío suelo de mi habitación"


Creo que es más poético que es lo que me parece que busca el autor al decir carrelage en lugar de sol. Y aunque no dice froid, en este caso frío no representa temperatura sino soledad o desdicha, así que creo que cuadra.

¡OJO!, es mi interpretación.

La verdad es que alguna frase más, ayudaría a ver si habla o no poéticamente.

Un saludo


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Buenos días:



Passi said:


> "je me retrouvais sur le carrelage de ma chambre dolente.
> Es una mujer que se ha pasado la noche bebiendo que se siente aturdida y no quiere levantarse de la cama pero por fín lo logra.


 
A falta de algún detalle más en cuanto a contexto. ¿Estás segura de que es _*retrouvais*_ y no *retrouvai*?

Por otro lado, siendo el hecho de encontrarse en el suelo la consecuencia de (intentar) levantarse de la cama, me parece que en español no resulta conveniente utilizar el preterito imperfecto. 

Yo optaría por decir *acabé / terminé / me encontré en el suelo*.


----------



## Passi

Pues sí tienes toda la razón muchas gracias.

saludos.


----------



## Passi

hola Rizzos

Es un texto de françoise Sagan, aquí no creo que el autor quiera ser poética. Te doy la frase entera:

 "Je me forçais à penser à eux afin de me lever sans réaliser mon effort. J'y parvins enfin, me retrouvai sur le carrelage frais de la chambre, dolente, étourdie."

Gracias por tu ayuda saludos.


----------



## Paquita

> "je me retrouvais sur le carrelage de ma chambre dolente.


no es lo mismo que:


> J'y parvins enfin, me retrouvai sur le carrelage frais de la chambre*,* dolente, étourdie."


El tiempo y la coma lo cambian todo... No se trata de repetición con el imperfecto sino de una circunstancia con el pretérito indefinido 


> en el losado doliente suena fatal


Claro.... "dolente" no se refiere al "carrelage" sino a la protagonista... por la coma...

Por eso el contexto se ha de dar en el primer mensaje así como la frase completa..


----------



## Rizzos

Con esto me reafirmo en lo dicho.

Me encontraba sobre el frío suelo de la habitación, 
*** no corresponde a la pregunta.

Paquita (mod)


----------



## krometor

Salut

Je pense que la traduction n'est pas correcte, parce que "s'est retrouvée" me cause une dificulté pour la traduire. Pouvez-vous me dire si j'ai bien compris la signification. Merci en advance

Pour tenter d'ameliorer la sécurité et de "stabiliser" la population, Mineros s'est retrouvée au centre d'un vaste programme de rehabilitation des terres aux paysans locaux.

Para intentar mejorar la seguridad y estabilizar la población, Mineros recuperó el centro de un vasto programa de rehabilitación y redistribución de tierras a los campesinos .


----------

